# Excel - gelöschten Inhalt wiederherstellen



## jupo22 (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe soeben erfahren, dass es möglich ist, dass ein anderer Benutzer den von mir in einer Excel-Tabelle gelöschten Inhalt wiederherzustellen.

Wie geht das eigentlich?
bzw. wie kann man sich dagegen schützen?

Ist das ein Gerücht oder funktioniert das wirklich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für euere Hilfe.

Viele Grüße,
jupo22


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

Irgendwie ist das möglich, ich habe aber noch keine näheren Informationen gefunden bis auf folgendes:
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/office-programme/78895-excel-wiederherstellung-datei-inhalte.html

Azi


----------

